
Google's Balloon-Powered Internet for Everyone - SimplyUseless
http://www.albanydailystar.com/technology/google-s-balloon-powered-internet-for-everyone-12008.html
======
luckydude
I must be especially dense this morning because while I get that low altitude
solves the latency problem of satellites, I don't see how these work - won't
the wind just blow them away?

I suppose you could tie them down but a 90,000 tether is going to weigh quite
a bit and how do you stop planes from flying into it?

Am I missing something obvious?

~~~
luckydude
So I found this which sheds some light:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQDQ3Ps_-b4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQDQ3Ps_-b4)

tl;dr: they just let them ride the wind.

